# What Classical Recordings Are You Going To Ask For Christmas?



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Since the Holiday Season is going to be here before we know it, what classical recordings have you been eyeballing that may be possible gifts that you would like to receive?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

There's no way I'll get it, but:


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> There's no way I'll get it, but:


Is that the whole Wagner/Solti set? If I actually liked opera, I would probably ask for that set too.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Is it Christmas already???


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Is that the whole Wagner/Solti set? If I actually liked opera, I would probably ask for that set too.


It's all of Wagner's major operas outside of the Ring Cycle. And I've heard the whole thing because one of my lucky friends has a copy- it's spellbinding. But, of course, that enchanting music sells for about $260 *used*


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Is it Christmas already???


Five more months to go and it will be. Time flies man....


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> It's all of Wagner's major operas outside of the Ring Cycle. And I've heard the whole thing because one of my lucky friends has a copy- it's spellbinding. But, of course, that enchanting music sells for about $260 *used*


I wish I could get into opera, but it just doesn't do anything for me. There are some lovely musical passages scattered throughout operas, especially in Puccini's, Verdi's, and Wagner's operas.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I wish I could get into opera, but it just doesn't do anything for me. There are some lovely musical passages scattered throughout operas, especially in Puccini's, Verdi's, and Wagner's operas.


Have you seen any opera productions? That's how I got into it- I saw Strauss' Ariadne auf Naxos and was immediately hooked on opera. There's something about seeing a performance- with the great sets, costumes, and sonics- that might light the operatic flame for you.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Have you seen any opera productions? That's how I got into it- I saw Strauss' Ariadne auf Naxos and was immediately hooked on opera. There's something about seeing a performance- with the great sets, costumes, and sonics- that might light the operatic flame for you.


To be honest, I don't go for all the theatrics involved with opera. I don't care much for the ballet either, but ballet music, in my honest opinion, is some of the best ever written.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't do Christmas, but I would love get my hands on the Andras Schiff cycle of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, the ones with the ink smears on the covers.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't get christmas presents, I'm an adult.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

bassClef said:


> I don't get christmas presents, I'm an adult.


Adults aren't allowed to get presents? I get presents every year from my family. You're wife doesn't get you anything?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Well yes, a little something


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyway, this year I'm hoping to get this set to add to my collection:










Despite some of the negative reviews I've read about this set I want it anyway. I also want this set:


----------

